# Recommendations for virus, malware, etc. protection



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit, Build 18363, Installed 20200104093412.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-8109U CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 142 Stepping 10, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Iris(R) Plus Graphics 655, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 446 GB (393 GB Free); E: 931 GB (929 GB Free);
Motherboard: Intel Corporation NUC8BEB, ver J72693-307, s/n GEBE945008C0
System: Intel Corp., ver INTEL - 49, s/n G6BE94600R34
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated

I am currently using the Windows Defender version that came with the computer. What else should I be using?

Thanks, 
Lin


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Windows Defender is the only AV program that we use on our Windows 10 machines.
We also run the free version of Malwarebytes and do manual scans as needed.

There seems to be issues with most of the third party AV's, that they can not keep up with the Windows updates.


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

That's good to know about the third party AV's. That's probably why I couldn't find any decent info on the subject. I considered the paid version of Malwarebytes. So, you think that the free version does the trick?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

My recommendation is to change some habits that makes you think to need better protection:



> Viruses can be disguised as attachments of funny images, greeting cards, or audio and video files. Computer viruses also spread through downloads on the Internet. They can be hidden in pirated software or in other files or programs that you might download.


https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/129972/how-to-prevent-and-remove-viruses-and-other-malware


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You can add VoodooShield as secondary protection. It is an anti-executable and stops suspcicious non-installed exe's from running.


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

The Microsoft link above is helpful!

I spent some time today checking on what Windows Defender does. When I asked a tech where I originally purchased the computer if W.D. was enough, he indicated that since it is a free version, it's not the be all, end all. I'm the only one on my computer and I don't go to suspicious sites. But I do a lot of genealogy research and download a lot of information. I also know that it is easy to pick up a virus, been there, done that even with being careful. 

Does VooDooShield interfere with Windows Defender?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

LinLLHW said:


> he indicated that since it is a free version, it's not the be all, end all.


Unfortunately his mindset is way out of date, it was common among computer users to say that paid antivirus is better than free one but times have changed and this is no longer a common say.

The truth is some anti viruses that have higher detection rate are not really that much better, these usually provide additional features that you have built into windows anyway, that's why paid anti viruses are no longer very popular 🙂

If you are willing to increase security follow bellow steps:

*Step 1:*
1. *Windows button* -> *Settings *-> *About *-> "System Info" link -> "Advanced System Settings" link
2. In System properties dialog select tab "*Advanced*" -> _Performance area_ -> *Settings* button
3. Click on "*Data Execution Prevention*" tab and click on "Turn on DEP for all programs except those I select"
Click OK, OK etc... to save settings and reboot computer.

*Step 2:*
Open *windows defender* then "*Device security*" and "Core isolation details" link
Here enable "*memory integrity*"

*Step 3:*
You should upgrade Windows to new version is possible, currently build 2004 (your build is 18363 )
This will let you enable additional option in step 2 called "*Firmware protection*"
In addition a few new security enhancements are available in new build.

*Step 4:*
In Windows defender under "*App and browser control*" Install and enable
"*Microsoft defender application guard*", this will consume additional memory sometimes and it best works with MS Edge chromium browser, it will let you run isolated browser session, for example if you visit bad site, nothing bad will happen because malware will be isolated and destroyed once you close the session even if not detected by antivirus.

*Step 5:*
If your windows account is *Local Administrator* instead of *Local User* then this is the biggest hole in your PC, please create a new Local user instead and use it for your every day life, If you get infected in most cases malware won't be able do anything serious to system, except to your user account.
In which case all you have to do is remove your account and create a new Local User account, and malware is gone.
Just make sure you *don't delete Administrative account*, it's still needed, you just won't be using it.

*Step 6:*
Step 5 best works when UAC is set to maximum, follow bellow steps to adjust to maximum:
Visit bellow path in Control Panel:
*Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Security and Maintenance*
Click on "Change User Account control settings" link
Set to maximum and apply.
Reboot computer.

There are many more options but these are not available to Home editions of Windows you have, and as said previously some settings are available on latest builds only, so you need to upgrade system first.

The list of recommended settings could be very long one, but most important are habits and what you do, none of this is good enough if you let some code circumvent it.



> Does VooDooShield interfere with Windows Defender?


If and when you upgrade windows to build 2004, you'll find this feature built into windows, it is found in following location:
1. Windows defender
2. App & Browser control
3. Reputation based protection


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like I have some work to do.

"*You should upgrade Windows to new version is possible, currently build 2004 (your build is 18363." * I just purchased this computer in January. Was I sold an old version?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You was not sold an old version, could be your computer is not yet ready to be upgraded.
To check if this is true reboot system and check for updates:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4027667/windows-10-update

If updates install, check again and again until you get them all.

For more information see about latest update 2004, and how to update:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4028685/windows-10-get-the-update


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

OH!


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

It's just an update. You had me worried there for a minute.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Note that update is not the same as upgrade.

Updates don't increase build number, while upgrades do.
Windows update should tell you if there is upgrade available, it does not start without your consent.


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

One of the things that I don't like about Windows 10 vs. Windows 7, is the fact that 10 isn't as transparent. 

I moved 4 years ago and haven't been able to find a somewhat decent Internet connection until this year. Since technology moves SO fast, I feel like I'm really outdated with what I knew.


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for your help *zebanovich! * Very much appreciated.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

You're most welcome LinLLHW!


----------



## timsonner (Jul 3, 2020)

Hitman Pro and Malwarebytes together seem to catch just about anything. If I was running Windows and wanted virus protection, those 2 are what I would use.


----------



## LinLLHW (Feb 14, 2020)

Never hear of Hitman Pro. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------



## timsonner (Jul 3, 2020)

No problem. I would recommend running both though. One may catch something the other is missing. I don't feel there is a single solution for malware and viruses, variety is good. I ran both Hitman pro and malware bytes to be extra sure and sometimes Hitman would find things malwatebytes missed and vice versa. If you interested in securing your system, a firewall can't hurt either.


----------



## Blu_86 (Aug 8, 2014)

Windows 10 security and MWB and a pro at the keyboard. Nothing else is needed.


----------

